# Food Fight



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

No and dont want to.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We're having one in like a week.


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

haha we just had a nasty food fight the first one at my school in the like 15 years its been open it was like 400 kids in that lunch all throwing food nasties thing ive ever seen


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, if so it would be with my sister, I'm homeschooled, but when I went to school school we never did the rules were extremely strict.


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

almost stareted one small riot ensued


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

when i was in public school, we had one that resulted in a mosh pit and put acouple people in the hospital ukey:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

we had one yesterday
some real hot girl that i had a crush on axadentially ended up with some milk on her and it was all my falt 

god i felt like crap after that


----------

